
How to make your own explainer video for your startup - haaai
https://medium.com/@jibly/here-s-a-step-by-step-guide-on-how-to-make-your-own-explainer-video-for-your-product-251c5783b98b#.vnymfowpj
======
sharemywin
or you can outsource it on fiverr or upworks for about $100.

